# Beta blockers (propranolol/inderal) for performance anxiety ie public speaking etc?



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm just wondering if anyone here has experience of using the beta blocker Propranolol for public speaking?

I have to make a speech at my mates wedding on boxing day and I'm dreading it (I'm the best man, so no getting out of it!)

I have a severe fear of public speaking in general and it has always turned out badly for me, I always choke up, my mind goes blank and I start to stutter, sweat and shake,and the idea iof doing this speech is filling me with dread.

I'v been reading about propranolol, a selective beta blocker which helps block out adranaline in times of stress, it doesn't take away the mental stress and isn't psychoactive like dazepam for example so it leaves you alert, but it does remove the physical symproms of fear- shaking, sweating, stuttering etc so it sounds ideal for me.

So...anyone here used it and does anyone know a legit place to buy it from that will be selling the real thing? Its important that it isn't some dodgy stuff knocked up in someones basement, it does mess with your heart rate after all!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

You can buy from united pharmacies mate


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

Are they 100% legit mate?

The stuff they have is "generic" rather than brand name,

Generic stuff is ok though is it?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Im not sure to be honest, I though the stuff from there would be ok ?

Maybe someone else could answer that one.

They come in silver foil sleeves, which you just tear off...


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

Why would you think that they are ok from there mate? -Reading that back, it sounds a bit ****y, but its a genuine question lol, I havn't really ordered anything before so I don't know who is trusted and who isn't

Do they have a good reputation?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

My son has a heart condition and takes these to regulate it. I spoke to a doctor not so long ago and he was telling me that when he gets anxiety he takes proporanalol.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes UP is ok mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

my ex used to take bets blockers for anxiety (agoraphopia based anxiety) didn't seem to work for her at all, even in just relieving the physical symptoms she'd experiance, i'd recommend diazipam for the job over beta blockers all day long mate :thumbup1:


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I got some off a friend and used them when I played snooker in front of a crowd...I didn't notice any sides just felt calm and relaxed...so I'd expect them to be very good for public speaking.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I hope it went well. I have used them beofre with public speaking etc and they are a dream.


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've used inderal before doing interviews, great stuff.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Got my brothers wedding this year and I am best man even now thinking of giving the speech gives me nightmares. Will get me some


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Twisted said:


> Got my brothers wedding this year and I am best man even now thinking of giving the speech gives me nightmares. Will get me some


Did one Ian Christmas, best man speech that is, and I was nervous as hell....I calmed myself down by telling myself I was going to enjoy it...sounds stupid I know but it's all in the mind! I actually ended up looking forward to it!


----------

